

Ask HN: Scala connection pool library? - drKarl

I'm trying to use Squeryl in a new Scala project. This is my first project in Scala, so I'm looking for a good Scala library to handle connection pooling. Of course I might as well use a Java library. What would be a best fit for SQueryl? Amongst java libraries I'm considering DBCP, C3P0, Proxool and BoneCP, being BoneCP a serious candidate looking at their benchmarks.
======
nicholaides
I don't have an answer for you, but a great place to ask this question would
be on stackoverflow.com.

~~~
drKarl
Thank you, I'll follow your suggestion.

